

Show HN: My private.xml for Karabiner - enhanced keyboard controls for OS X - jasonisalive
https://github.com/mien/private.xml

======
jasonisalive
For users of Karabiner, a keyboard customising utility for OS X
([https://pqrs.org/osx/karabiner/](https://pqrs.org/osx/karabiner/))

Karabiner enables users to extend its features by writing custom xml to a
private.xml file. This is my private.xml file, along with associated secondary
xml files and some applescripts

Features include:

\- an enhanced Mousekeys mode for controlling the cursor with your keyboard

\- easy shifting between tabs in Firefox, Chrome, Totalfinder, Sublime Text,
iTerm2, Microsoft Excel, and Bean (tap command-R/option-R)

\- easy shifting between spaces (tap option-L/command-L)

\- easy shifting between multiple windows of an app (tap shift-R)

\- control Spotify using OS X's media keys (must change media keys to standard
FN keys through System Preferences first)

\- a simple Hyper key implementation, using control-L (use Seil to remap
capslock as control -
[https://pqrs.org/osx/karabiner/seil.html.en](https://pqrs.org/osx/karabiner/seil.html.en))

\- disabling of the Sysdiagnose keys

\- some keys for zooming/navigating Preview documents using a more ergonomic
group of keys.

